# Installing a siemens hob.



## dickm (3 Sep 2014)

Bought a Siemens hob for out kitchen refit; the installation instructions are carp, so wondered if anyone could help. The instructions just say "press the hob into place" (after you've worked out which is the correct one of the two different sets of dimensions for the cutout  ) There is a thin fillet of something around the underside of the rim, which is presumably some sort of mastic, but nothing else to hold the hob down. Is this usual? The "mastic" doesn't seem to deform at all, so not sure how watertight the join might be.
(Don't know what was wrong, but the first time I tried to post this, the i on my keyboard refused to work - the resulting heading looked very odd!)


----------



## porker (3 Sep 2014)

Just replaced an old hob with a Neff induction hob. I got the dimension of the cutout from the paperwork and this meant opening the existing hole up a little bit which I did with a jigsaw after carefully measuring and marking with a pencil. There is some margin for error in the lip. There is nothing to hold the hob down and the instructions say not to. The Neff one also had a sort of seal around the edge. All fitted fine.
If in doubt I would cut the hole to the smaller dimension. It is much easier to cut some more than cut too much!!


----------



## Racers (4 Sep 2014)

The grease build up under the edge holds them in place :shock: 

Pete


----------



## dickm (4 Sep 2014)

Racers":1ozvkvoz said:


> The grease build up under the edge holds them in place :shock:
> 
> Pete


Don't tell SWMBO!

Fortunately, I cut to the (incorrect) smaller suggested size first. Would not have been best pleased had it been the larger suggested hole that was wrong  

But inordinately pleased that the scribed joint to the existing worktop fitted beautifully, despite the original having been made with a different make of jig. Luckily, had several offcuts to practice on.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Sep 2014)

I've got a Bosch gas hob to fit, replacing the existing Neff, keeping my fingers crossed it will just drop in.
Mine has brackets to hold the hob down.

It looks the same mould to me.

Anyone know?


----------



## flying haggis (5 Sep 2014)

fitted an indesit hob in MILs kitchen and i agree that these days the instructions are carp, again i was lucky that new hole needed to be bigger than old, having to replace worktop would have been a pain. as has been mentioned there does not seem to be any way of holding these things in place (silicone is handy :lol: )


----------



## Fatboy (5 Sep 2014)

They should be held down by their weight alone and the grip of the seal they fit in the factory; I usually apply a small bead of silicon to that as well and place a board over the top of the hob and add some additional weight until its set, never had one fail yet and I have removed a couple at a later stage for replacement without any issues.

As a tip I usually spread a smear of silicon all around cut outs; hobs, sink etc to help avoid any water ingress later in its life


----------



## dickm (5 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that, FB (bad luck to be living in MK, but someone has to!). Any particular silicone? Are there different temperature tolerances, as presumably the seal needs to withstand relatively high temperatures?


----------



## RogerM (5 Sep 2014)

I installed a Siemens Hob a few months back, and it came with a bracket that was epoxied to the granite cut-out either side (or screwed if a laminate worktop), and the hob had 2 lugs on each side which just snapped in to place on the brackets. The instructions specifically said NOT to use any form of sealant other than the integral rubber gasket around the edge. Are you sure you haven't got a set of brackets hiding somewhere in the packaging? This will be a quality item and you shouldn't have to bodge it.


----------



## Distinterior (9 Sep 2014)

As RogerM said, you absolutely should not stick the Hob down with any kind of sealant....!!!!!!

I fit loads of Siemens hobs and they all have a method of fixing them in place, which varies from model to model.

DickM, can you tell me the model number of the hob you brought, and perhaps I can tell you what type of fixings you should expect to find in the box.


----------

